# I'll be out of pocket for a bit...got bad news yesterday morning.



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 20, 2010)

My Dad has had a long run with health problems since he retired @ 65 in 1989, and he has fought hard to win each battle. It seemed that just as things were going well since his previous hospital stay, another problem would reveal itself to present him with more challenging times.

Late Sunday night last weekend, as he was peacefully sleeping at home, he passed away. I guess this was God's way of telling us all that he has lived his life well, has served his fellow man with no regrets, and is now ready to make his final journey.

I was able to reach my Mom by phone today, and she seems to be taking it OK.

I need to go back to my childhood stomping grounds to see Dad off to his final resting place where he may watch over those he left in his path, and comfort my family.

I pray that my family will find comfort as we gather for this occasion, and that we celebrate the life he lead while he was with us, instead of feeling sorrow for our loss.


I'd like to wish everyone the very best in all of your relationships, and life's endevours. May your hearts be filled with happiness, and with all the passions that keep life so enjoyable.

I'll be back possibly on Monday next week.

Until then, good night to all!

Eric


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 20, 2010)

Eric,

Im sorry to hear about your loss and your right about celebrating his life. I will send prayer to you and your family.

See you when you return.


----------



## hp409ss (Jan 20, 2010)

Eric, our paths have never crossed but my family will send a prayer for you and your family. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## bbq lover (Jan 20, 2010)

eric  keep the faith   it was for  a reason    your  dad   must have live a  good life  to pass  in his sleep  <no pain >  we  pray    sorry  for  your loss  wishing you are  your  family  lots  of love   be strong   brother


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 20, 2010)

Eric we will keep you and your family in our prayers and thoughts... Have a safe trip and we will be here when you return...


----------



## ronp (Jan 20, 2010)

Our prayers are with you man have safe trip.


----------



## smoking gun (Jan 20, 2010)

May your father rest in peace. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## meateater (Jan 20, 2010)

Prayers sent from Nevada.


----------



## old poi dog (Jan 20, 2010)

Prayers to you and your family my friend.


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 20, 2010)

Prayers for you and your family in your time of loss.


----------



## irishteabear (Jan 20, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the loss of your dad, Eric.  It's not easy losing a parent, whether it's excpected or not.  My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## morkdach (Jan 20, 2010)

Take care my friend , prayers for us.


----------



## oneshot (Jan 20, 2010)

Eric, I'm sorry to hear of your fathers passing. I'm sending prayers for your dad, you and your family. Have a safe trip.


----------



## tlzimmerman (Jan 20, 2010)

Sorry for your loss,

I'll say one for you, Its always hard to lose a parents even one who has lived a full life.  Tell stories and let the good memories be lived again.


----------



## gene111 (Jan 20, 2010)

our thoughts & prayers are with you & your family!!


----------



## blue (Jan 20, 2010)

Eric,

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## deltadude (Jan 20, 2010)

We all have an appointment that none of us will miss.  It sounds like your father met his with dignity and grace from living a full life, and surrounded by a loving family.

forluvofsmoke, may your time at home be a comfort to your Mom and family.  While this is a sorrowful close to one chapter in your life, hopefully the next will be filled with hope and promise.


----------



## bassman (Jan 20, 2010)

Condolences from out west.  Take care my friend.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jan 20, 2010)

my thoughts and sympathies are with you and your family, eric.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 20, 2010)

Eric
My heart is with you and I have a pretty good understanding of how you are feeling right now having just gone thru this with my mom in October. The pain will get better with each passing day. May God bless you and you family in this time of pain. 
Gary


----------



## orlandosmoking (Jan 20, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your loss. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## chefrob (Jan 20, 2010)

my thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family....and have a safe trip.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 20, 2010)

Eric, my prayers and condolences for you and your family. As others have said it's not easy to loose a loved one. Remember that as long has you remomber him and pass on the things that he taught you to your kids, he will never be forgotten.

God Bless you and yours~


----------



## schmoke (Jan 20, 2010)

Hold your memories close to you.  My prayers and condolence to you and yours.


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 20, 2010)

Eric,
I'm very sorry to hear about the passing of your father.  I admire your positive attitude in this time of need.  Thoughts and prayers to you and your family.  Be safe in your travels.  We'll be ready for your safe return to the SMF when you're ready.

Peace.


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thouights and prayer are for you and your family. May you hang on the memory of the good times.


----------



## gnubee (Jan 20, 2010)

Add my small prayer for Your Dad and Your family in this sad time.

Know too that the quiet passing of Your Dad in his sleep means that somewhere a prayer was already answered.

Keep safe on your journey.


----------



## treegje (Jan 20, 2010)

prayers for you and your family


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jan 20, 2010)

Your sympathy is shared; Love to you and your's from 
The Kings-Stan,Trish,JR.,Mandy,Aubrey and Joey.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you to all for your kind words and support...it seems that no matter what the situation there is always a family here to watch your back.

We're just wrapping things up here at the house getting ready to hit the highway in a little while. Weather reports for our area, the route we'll be driving and my parents home area aren't the best all the way through the weekend...it's winter, so to be expected. We have a 3/4 ton 4 x 4 Chevy Suburban which is pretty heavy even when unloaded, and near-new very aggressive tires, and of course emergency gear/supplies...I'm no nubee to this stuff, and I drive for a living...we'll do OK on the road...also have an NOAA weather radio with alert.

We're bringing some of my cured/smoked meats and a pork butt from this past weekend's smoke so the family can enjoy some of my latest smoking creations...most of them haven't had the opportunity to sample my goodies yet, and it may help to lighten up the moods a bit as well to have some good homemade foods on hand.

If the gathering were happening with a different situation, I would load up my gear and do a feed, but it's just not the right time for that now. I Wish I could have made the time to do a burn for my Dad, Mom and the rest of the family before he passed...they would have really liked that. You just never know when someone's time will run out.

I guess with that I'll say that we should all take the time to see our families as often as possible so we can share more of those memorable moments...life does seem short at times.

My best to all!

Keep the thin blue smoke flowing while I'm away, too, so I can check it out when I get back...HEH-HEH-HEH!!!!

Thanks again, and see you soon!

Eric


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 20, 2010)

Eric,
Thoughts & prayers from Macungie, PA are coming to you & yours. Stay safe in your travels.

Bearcarver


----------



## csmith2884 (Jan 20, 2010)

Godspeed and hope your back soon.

 Sorry for your loss.


----------



## jak757 (Jan 20, 2010)

Eric -- My prayers are with you as well.  Your words in this post are so heartfelt, and knowing what it's like to experience the loss of parents, I found them very touching.

Have a safe trip, and know there are a lot of people out there thinking of you and your family.


----------



## werdwolf (Jan 20, 2010)

May God's peace and understanding be with you an your family.


----------



## cheech (Jan 20, 2010)

May God's loving arms wrap around you and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## mulepackin (Jan 20, 2010)

May He be with you and yours during this difficult time. Gods blessings.


----------



## acemakr (Jan 21, 2010)

Mandy and I feel for your loss. Our prayers are with you.

Gary


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi everyone!

We made it home in one piece and all is well.

After the experience of this trip, I felt inclined to share some thoughts with you, if I may.

The visiting with family during this event was very nice...a few tears were shed by all as would be expected, but we were all with family and friends to comfort each other when it got rough. Fortunately for me, this has been my first attendance of a funeral for a family member since I was about 7 years old, but I didn't know how I would handle it...we never really do, I guess.

The chapel prayer service and church funeral service were very nice, and a lot of memories were shared during each service...good memories of how my father had such a profound and positive influence on all those he knew. We did as I had hoped, and celebrated my fathers life and how he was always willing to help those in need, and being an ever so gentle, kind, understanding, caring and courteous man to everyone he met. "Just being there" was a comment made by several people during their sharing of memories of how he always seemed to provide a comforting presence. I felt comforted by the many family members and friends as they shared some of their experiences with my father.

He would give of his time and expense to aid others even if they didn't ask, and they would appreciate him for it. Some people think that you can't help someone who doesn't ask, as it may not be understood or accepted with appreciation...this was not how my father thought that life should be. He had a way with giving that was accepted by others and they may not have known how much they needed his help at the time, but understood, accepted and appreciated him for it later. He touched many people in many ways, and all of us who knew him were influenced by him in some way and are better people because of him.

He always knew somehow, that he would be able to provide for his family and never seemed to worry about money or material possessions, as they didn't matter in his way of life. He lived the simple life of a self-employed farmer/rancher and was happy with his life.

May all mankind strive to achieve what my father did everywhere he went without hesitation...giving of his time whenever someone needed help...teaching his children, neighbors or friends anything he felt might help them...accepting and respecting other peoples decisions in life...never expecting anything in return...it simply was his way of life, to serve God and man.


With that, a salute to my dear departed father...may he rest in peace, with the knowledge that he served his fellow man well, and did the very best that he knew how to be a good husband, father, grand-father, great-grand-father, neighbor, and, a friend to anyone who needed one.


Thanks to all, for being here for my family and myself during this difficult time...you are all my friends!

Eric


----------



## ronp (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for the upate man much appreciated. You can always shrare here with the family. May he rest in peace.


----------



## bill in mn (Jan 26, 2010)

Our family's thoughts and prayers are with your family and friends. "We'll all met again"    Bill & Crew


----------



## vince (Jan 26, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your lost, take care and have a safe trip.


----------



## schmoke (Jan 26, 2010)

Glad to have you back.  Sounds like your father was a hell of a guy.  May he R.I.P.


----------



## denver dave (Jan 26, 2010)

My father passed last year. I feel your pain. Our prayers are with you.


----------

